# Removal of ear tubes & Myringoplasty



## kfrycpc (Jan 8, 2015)

Are the removal of ear tubes inclusive to a Myringoplasty (69620), or a separate procedure?

Thanks, Kellie


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 29, 2015)

69620 and 69424 (w/ general) bundles per CCI on same ear.


----------

